# Help needed on spotlighting rules



## Mtnmangrizzly (Oct 8, 2007)

Can someone help me out here im really confused on this. Im sure it is simple to understand but im being retarded and cant. So the first line is saying you "Can" spotlight as long as you dont have a weapon in the car with you i understand that but im really confused on the rest. So (B) is saying you can not spotlight in a field or anything where there would be any big game animal or other wildlife? or am i reading this wrong and not understanding? So can you or can you not spotlight any fields,forest etc as long as there is no weapon in the car? Sorry for being a idiot im sure it is very simple to understand  

R657-6-24. Spotlighting.
(1) Except as provided in Section 23-13-17:
(a) a person may not use or cast the rays of any spotlight, headlight or other artificial light to locate protected wildlife while having in possession a firearm or other weapon or device that could be used to take or injure protected wildlife; and
(b) the use of a spotlight or other artificial light in a field, woodland or forest where protected wildlife are generally found is prima facie evidence of attempting to locate protected wildlife.
(2) The provisions of this section do not apply to:
(a) the use of the headlights of a motor vehicle or other artificial light in a usual manner where there is no attempt or intent to locate protected wildlife; or
(b) a person licensed to carry a concealed weapon in accordance with Title 53, Chapter 5, Part 7 of the Utah Code, provided the person is not utilizing the concealed firearm to hunt or take wildlife.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I hate this law with a passion,,,,,,,But it is what it is,

Perfectly legal to spot light as long as no weapon is on board.

Go to the Paunsaugunt sometime in July,,,,Spotlights going all night,,IT SUCKS!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Goofy correct me if I am wrong here but I am reading this as it pertaining to protected wildlife only. So, if I am spotlighting for jackrabbits and/or coyotes I should be ok.

I quote...(a) a person may not use or cast the rays of any spotlight, headlight or other artificial light *to locate protected wildlife* while having in possession a firearm or other weapon or device that could be used to take or injure protected wildlife; and
(b) the use of a spotlight or other artificial light in a field, woodland or forest *where protected wildlife are generally found* is prima facie evidence of attempting to locate protected wildlife.

So if I am out in the west desert where protected wildlife is NOT GENERALLY found and I am spotlighting yotes and jacks I am within legal parameters. Just my take on it. Not confessing to anything I've actually done.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I believe you are correct Madhunter
Some counties may want you to check in with them first.


----------



## Mtnmangrizzly (Oct 8, 2007)

So is (b) Just saying that using a spot light etc is evidence of looking for protected wildlife meaning if you get caught with a weapon while doing it you cant just say well i wasnt looking for "protected wildlife" i was just looking for yotes or rabbits to try and get out of a ticket? Or is it contradicting (A) meaning you cant use a spotlight anywhere there is protected animals? (A) is saying it is fine anywhere even where there is protected wildlife as long as you dont have a weapon with ya. Or am i understanding this wrong? :?: :? Do i make any sense here or am i just writing gibberish nobody understands :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> Goofy correct me if I am wrong here but I am reading this as it pertaining to protected wildlife only. So, if I am spotlighting for jackrabbits and/or coyotes I should be ok.
> 
> I quote...(a) a person may not use or cast the rays of any spotlight, headlight or other artificial light *to locate protected wildlife* while having in possession a firearm or other weapon or device that could be used to take or injure protected wildlife; and
> (b) the use of a spotlight or other artificial light in a field, woodland or forest *where protected wildlife are generally found* is prima facie evidence of attempting to locate protected wildlife.
> ...


It sounds good and i agree 100% with your idea(that's how i read it too) but the DWR see's it completely differently. They WILL cite you and put the burden of proof on you to prove that you were not out there to shoot deer. I have had this exact discussion with 3 northern region employees now. They have us by the balls any way you look at or read it. It is up to the judge to decide if you were breaking or about to break the law. I think it is ridiculous how this **** is worded. You get 5 different answers for 1 question. Just be careful. I would hate to see anyone get cited and fined for something that is 100% legal IMHO.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have spotlighted many times and have drove past police officers and they stopped me to ask if I have saw any nice animals. I guess it depends on the area, this was Carbon County. I never carry a weapon and I don't do it during hunting season. I probably go about once every other year. 

My understanding was if you got permission you could actually spotlight and shot coyotes and jacks, but I never had a desire to do it so I have never tried. Don't take this as the rule, I could definitely be wrong and someone correct me if I am.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

richardjb said:


> I believe you are correct Madhunter
> Some counties may want you to check in with them first.


This is true, but you will find that you get a different answer everytime you call the county. This is a law that needs to be written out more clearly because it definately could lead you into some trouble even when you are trying to follow it.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

we spotlight every night from the cabin by smith and morehouse. elk, deer, fox, cougar, coyote, marmots, moose, etc. i have been stopped once by conservation officers - to wit: do you have a weapon in the vehicle? no sir, we do not. no guns, no bows, not even a bb gun. would you like to inspect our vehicle sir? yes, that would be nice. (looks at people, open back of suburban, looks inside, etc) thank you - have a nice night. thanks we will.

and that was the end of that.
we still scope and spotlight every night.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Three words for you! Night Vision Device!

Spotlights are so yesterday’s technology! :mrgreen:


----------



## Twitchell (Apr 14, 2010)

what if you had a dead rabbit, or coyote. would that be prima facie evidence that you were not trying to locate protected wildlife?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Twitchell said:


> what if you had a dead rabbit, or coyote. would that be prima facie evidence that you were not trying to locate protected wildlife?


Nope, i asked if having a truck full of small caliber rifles and shotguns, calls of every kind, predator hunting stickers plastered all over your truck, and dead coyotes in the back would get you out of the citation. The answer was no, it is up to the judge to decide and for you to "prove" you were not taking or in the act of taking protected wildlife.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> Three words for you! Night Vision Device!
> 
> Spotlights are so yesterday's technology! :mrgreen:


When todays technology puts you out of tomorrows money you stick with the methods of yesterday. :wink:


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Twitchell said:
> 
> 
> > what if you had a dead rabbit, or coyote. would that be prima facie evidence that you were not trying to locate protected wildlife?
> ...


Sounds like "guilty until proven innocent." What a joke


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Twitchell said:
> ...


Exactly. :wink:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Three words for you! Night Vision Device!
> ...


 :lol: Its still cheaper than paying a lawyer to argue your case to prove your innocent of taking or trying to take protected wildlife. :wink:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Just come down to Emery county and get a permit then you can spotlight and shoot coyotes, foxes, skunks, raccoons, jacks, all night long. Its 10 bucks for non county residence or if you don't want to pay that let me know and I will take you. Its a blast. Unless you want to just look for deer, elk or other protected wildlife then you can't have a weapon.


----------

